

Faster and Cheaper: The Evolution of the hhvm JIT - bos
http://www.hhvm.com/blog/2027/faster-and-cheaper-the-evolution-of-the-hhvm-jit

======
aeontech
Very interesting... always great to see articles about the low-level design
decisions.

------
ksec
Just When are Ruby going to get something similar....

